# just won a bid for this awesome job.



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you guys think my price is too high for this one? Interior for a transformer, and exterior for 7 juice boxes?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

You're getting screwed....it's at least 9 juice box exterior.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is do it for a Smore, Hot Chocolate, and a metal slinky. Don't try and give me one of those crappy plastic ones that don't slink right.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

I started at 10, the F.O. countered at 5, so We met in the middle and he threw in a cookie.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

These pricing threads are getting out of control again...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What no chocolate bars? I say atleast 5 candy bars and 10 Juice boxes for the Exterior, the Transformers plus a Hot Wheels wall climbing race track. Anything less is not cool.
You can buy some sweet Hot Wheels from my Ebay stores.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Is that for 1 or 2 coats? Seems a little low for 2 coats.


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

It is for one coat with frozen latex paint. Lunches of peanut and jelly are provided by the fort owner. I figured that in as a plus  the only way to get a hot wheels and track out of this deal is if We split it. One week at my house and one week at his.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeeze it looks cold three. Go back inside.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## goodkarmapainting (Nov 20, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Jeeze it looks cold three. Go back inside.


Yes it is, and We are bored too. Hence this thread.. anybody know of any good crayon remover, I think We need to modify the contract.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I wouldn't touch it without the promise of at least two Zhu Zhu pets!


----------

